# What's the best class for mind control abilities?



## williams290894 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey all! I'm thinking of making a character for an upcoming campaign built around the idea of mind control and domination sort of stuff. So far the School of Enchantment Wizard looks best but would likely be quite flimsy so I was considering the Eldritch Knight to have access to Wizard spells whilst being a bit more survivable. Any of you wonderful people have any advice or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## SailorNash (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd start Warlock, then branch heavily into Bard. That gives you telepathy plus charms, and could help distract from the inherently musical backstory of Bard. UA Awakened Mystic is even better, if that's allowed.


----------



## faria (Mar 13, 2016)

As he said above, The Great Old One Warlocks are a good choice. Bard for charms is useful too and gets access to the spell "Detect Thoughts" at level 3. You can also go Knowledge Cleric but I forget what level their read minds feature is. You can also get Hypnotic Gaze at level 2 from one of the Wizard schools (I forget which).

Honestly, any class that has access to the spell "Detect Thoughts" will be the way you wanna go. I'd either just go with or multiclass into one of the classes that has refreshing spell slots so you can cast it often.


----------



## famousringo (Mar 13, 2016)

All the arcane casters have good mind control options. Might be best to decide based on what other abilities you want with your mind control.

And nobody's mentioned sorcerer yet. Spell list is a little limited (no Modify Memory or Rary's Telepathic Bond), but Twin Spell lets you hit two targets, Subtle lets you mind control without being detected, and Heighten helps you ram through those saving throws. Since you sound concerned about durability, draconic is tougher than a wizard, though wild gives you Bend Luck to really wreck those saves.


----------

